# TRIAC en PROTEUS



## wilson andres (May 5, 2012)

estuve  haciendo una simulación en proteus (no soy un gran experto)
de un circuito controlador de potencia con triac y un diac como dispositivo de rompimiento,pero al conectar el osciloscopio la forma de onda en la carga no es la correcta.no se porque ,le agradezco que me orienten a como debo hacer las conexiones o lo necesario


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

Estas tomando mal la señal con las puntas del osciloscopio.


----------



## wilson andres (May 5, 2012)

créeme le intentado varias  maneras


----------

